# Did you know this about vibrator



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

> *'Hysteria' Was Cured With Vibrators*
> Not only did there exist the now debunked diagnosis of "female hysteria," which encompassed any number of symptoms, from fits to irritability; doctors also believed that the best way to treat said disorder was with a "pelvic massage," which would lead to an orgasm. The vibrator was invented as a speedier, more efficient way to achieve the desired result and "cure" women of their hysterical tendencies. The diagnosis is no more, but vibrators are still around to the delight of many (non-hysterical) women.


Women And Hysteria In The History Of Mental Health

There is even a movie made about the subject. Hysteria (2011) - IMDb

This is quite funny stuff.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Suspecting said:


> Women And Hysteria In The History Of Mental Health
> 
> There is even a movie made about the subject. Hysteria (2011) - IMDb
> 
> This is quite funny stuff.


Yup, You can also see how vibrators were marketed with all kinds of uses to avoid the stating real purpose. We gals have been on the right path all along.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I think we all suffer from female hysteria once in a while.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

AnnieAsh said:


> I think we all suffer from female hysteria once in a while.


LOL! So you're HD? "Hysteria Driven" :rofl:


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> LOL! So you're HD? "Hysteria Driven" :rofl:


I NEED my female hysteria treatment or I cause trouble.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

And Kelloggs Corn Flakes were invented to help suppress the libido of young people (men in particular) to help them avoid the evils of masturbation.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> And Kelloggs Corn Flakes were invented to help suppress the libido of young people (men in particular) to help them avoid the evils of masturbation.


So up until the 1940s hysteria was still treated and the boys were given cornflakes. This is very unfair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The top pictures are hilarious  
Female hysteria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I didn't know that. I'm totally cracking up.

I'll have a funny history story to tell husband tonight.

"I'm getting hysterical. I need my treatment, doctor." 

:rofl:

Sounds like a pretty good initiation to me.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Oh my gosh. I didn't know that. I'm totally cracking up.
> 
> I'll have a funny history story to tell husband tonight.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to include the pictures!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's how I look during the treatment too. 

This takes doctor role playing to a whole new level.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope it concludes with you smiling like the last picture


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

AnnieAsh said:


> I NEED my female hysteria treatment or I cause trouble.


Yep, every little spat I had with my husband in the last 4 yrs is cause I wanted LAID...he was gettin' to it.. but I didn't have a lot of patience.... Never cared for those vibrators personally but if I was single....they'd have to do. 

Would be an interesting movie to watch... when I rent Netflix again...have to look that one up... says this about it on amazon in one of the reviews.... 


> Hysteria (2012): .... (95 min.) brings the highly unlikely (but we are reminded at the beginning of the film that "This movie is based on true events. Really.") story of a young doctor Dr. Mortimer Granville (played by Hugh Dancy) in London, 1880, who is struggling but eventually finds a job with Dr. Robert Dalrymple (played brillantly by Jonathan Pryce) who is treating women for the so-called hysteria disease, really a catch-all for any and all things supposedly wrong with women in those days.
> 
> The treatment is nothing else but to touch these women's private parts until they reach "paroxysmal convulsions" (wink, wink). The young doctor along with his buddy eventually come up with a mechanical device, which became the vibrator (still the number one sex toy in the world today, we are reminded at the end of the movie).


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

grand opening(no pun intended)


hysteria clinic first visit free!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

mablenc said:


> So up until the 1940s hysteria was still treated and the boys were given cornflakes. This is very unfair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're missing the biggest/worst part: Women were 'treated' for hysteria and the boys had the most sensitive parts of their genitalia chopped off at birth.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> You're missing the biggest/worst part: Women were 'treated' for hysteria and the boys had the most sensitive parts of their genitalia chopped off at birth.


They even conjured up superstition parables to gain support.
Whomever it was who talked the original group of dimwits into letting him clip their foreskins probably never noticed that many if not most of their wives bore children who strikingly resembled Mr. Snippet, nine months later.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

long ago when there wasn't much fresh water and hygiene wasn't very good it was probably a good thing. 

now not so much!


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

SA, you maybe a candidate for Insatia by Angel and Annie. It cures all those pesky female hysteria or "wandering uterus" symptoms! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

AnnieAsh said:


> SA, you maybe a candidate for *Insatia by Angel and Annie*. It cures all those pesky female hysteria or "wandering uterus" symptoms! lol


I have no idea what you mean or what that is ...I don't think my uterus is wandering.. ha ha... I tried to google this "Insatia by Angle and Annie" .... but couldn't find anything... 

I don't like toys, I just love sex and for a time, couldn't get enough of it, I thought I had a sex addiction for a phase... I was enjoying that to the high heavens but it was tormenting at the same time.....thankfully this calmed.... I was even posting on an addiction forum before I came here.."thinking what in the hell is happening to me [email protected]#".... that is all I could think about. 

No hysteria anymore...I have come back into the light... got my feet on the ground again.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it means HD 3D...

Ie. they wanna cure your Hysteria.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes and they were so clueless they didn't know women were having orgasms. Because would men really really want to send their woman to the dr to get off? 
I'm sure the women knew. Hubby just gets off and leaves her there....time to make an appointment with the hot young doctor. Lol.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

yep


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I imagine in the old days the rich ladies in town choosing who the town doctor would be.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I vote for more hysteria induced vibrator orgasms!

Think about those male doctors who performed this vibrator "treatment" on those beautiful hysteria "stricken" female patients. I bet they never stopped smiling...

Where do I sign up for that job????? :rofl:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Yup, You can also see how vibrators were marketed with all kinds of uses to avoid the stating real purpose. We gals have been on the right path all along.



With all those spurious uses, how ever did you figure out what it was really for?


the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

hookares said:


> They even conjured up superstition parables to gain support.
> Whomever it was who talked the original group of dimwits into letting him clip their foreskins probably never noticed that many if not most of their wives bore children who strikingly resembled Mr. Snippet, nine months later.


My poor snipped member has served me as well as Excalibur ever served Arthur.....Thank you very much...

the woodchuck


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I vote for more hysteria induced vibrator orgasms!
> 
> Think about those male doctors who performed this vibrator "treatment" on those beautiful hysteria "stricken" female patients. I bet they never stopped smiling...
> 
> Where do I sign up for that job????? :rofl:


Yeah but they probably did it through their clothes, and then you would have to do it to the ugly ladies too.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Yeah but they probably did it through their clothes, and then you would have to do it to the ugly ladies too.


True....I didn't think about that! Maybe some patients should keep their clothes on, and some would require more "intimate treatments". 

My wife says she cures her "hysteria' about 2 times a week with her favorite red vibrator....and she was blushing when she admitted that fun fact.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

It's funny that the most famous and often cited as the best of the best vibrator, "Hitachi Magic Wand" was originally meant for "the soothing and relaxing of sore muscles and nerves, relieving tension, and rehabilitation after sports injuries."










I don't think anyone uses them for real massages... :rofl:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> It's funny that the most famous and often cited as the best of the best vibrator, "Hitachi Magic Wand" was originally meant for "the soothing and relaxing of sore muscles and nerves, relieving tension, and rehabilitation after sports injuries."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know that *WAS* a sport....


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, according to Wikipedia the Magic Wand was invented in the 70s.


----------

